# PAX STUPID QUESTIONS.



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??

Whats the longest ride you did?

Whats your craziest story?

Has anyone ever thrown up in your car?

How long have you been driving Lyft?

........


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I get asked those same ones all the time. But I actually prefer those pax to the passive aggressive antisocial types that have their faces buried in their phones the entire ride and then rate you poorly afterward.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hearing the same old pax questions over and over and over again can be annoying. Kind of like the same threads that get posted over and over and over again about it.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Hearing the same old pax questions over and over and over again can be annoying. Kind of like the same threads that get posted over and over and over again about it.


Where are you from? Do you go back to visit often?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??
> 
> Whats the longest ride you did?
> 
> ...


Nailed it.

"But which do you like better," they ask?

"Both pay less than minimum-wage," I reply.

At that point, they usually go back to Snapchat and stay quiet.


----------



## TravisSux (Apr 27, 2017)

I drive a Tesla, you should hear the questions I get. The most common, how often do you have to charge it? I don't know, how often do you have to put gas in your car? Depends on how much you drive it. Oy!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??
> 
> Whats the longest ride you did?
> 
> ...


I hear ya! Wondering if any driver has ever posted a sign with FAQ's and answers for these moron PAX's to read and shut the hell up!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I hear ya! Wondering if any driver has ever posted a sign with FAQ's and answers for these moron PAX's to read and shut the hell up!


I have. Works well. I have:

1) a welcome sign, including "welcome"
In multiple languages, and some FAQ answers.

2) each pocket has a "getting the most from rideshare" that discusses how to set the fking PIN for proper safe and legal pickup, and also ratings.

3) printed hand outs to give to underage minors explaining the law, and listing the three alternate services they can use.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??


NO.

Not true, but they don't know what to say next.



> Whats the longest ride you did?


60 miles...but I have not actually gotten this question.



> Whats your craziest story?


My lawyer advised me not to answer that question.



> Has anyone ever thrown up in your car?


No, and nobody can prove that person was ever in my car. I don't know what happened to them. I had nothing to do with that tragic story.



> How long have you been driving Lyft?


Lyft?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> "But which do you like better," they ask?
> 
> ...


just wondering why do people like you do it then? is it really that hard to get a job in LA?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??
> 
> Whats the longest ride you did?
> 
> ...


My all time favorite was an elderly lady that asked while we were driving "Do you drive for Uber?"


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

"What are you doing up this late?"


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I keep a tip jar intentionally half-filled with cash so my most common question is 'how long u been driving today?'. They are stressing about how much to tip and stunned to discover that all other pax tip. 

My 2nd most common question is 'I can tip on the app, right?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Dropking said:


> I keep a tip jar intentionally half-filled with cash so my most common question is 'how long u been driving today?'. They are stressing about how much to tip and stunned to discover that all other pax tip.
> 
> My 2nd most common question is 'I can tip on the app, right?


Try putting only $20, $50 and $100 bills.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you drive for both Lyft and Uuuuuberrr??
> 
> Whats the longest ride you did?
> 
> ...


Pax calling before I arrive: What kind of car is it? What color?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I hear ya! Wondering if any driver has ever posted a sign with FAQ's and answers for these moron PAX's to read and shut the hell up!


Good idea


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

I like answering these questions. They're not too personal and I prefer to engage, keeps things interesting.


----------



## DrivinChris (Oct 5, 2017)

They're just trying to strike up a friendly conversation. That's it, really. Far preferable to the ones who say nothing, seem pissed off for no reason and give you a bad rating.

If you don't like a friendly passenger, why are you doing this?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DrivinChris said:


> They're just trying to strike up a friendly conversation. That's it, really. Far preferable to the ones who say nothing, seem pissed off for no reason and give you a bad rating.
> 
> If you don't like a friendly passenger, why are you doing this?


Friendly or not, it's annoying. Especially when they mention that they ask EVERY driver the same questions! My question is, why the fascination? Are we as drivers, really that interesting or are these PAX just far too easily entertained?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I think it is simply people wanting to reach out and talk to others. Yes it may get tiresome, with the same questions but it’s much like dealing with a 5 year old.

If it upsets you so much, maybe providing a service to the public and being exposed to them continually is not the right gig for some people.

For me, in the grand scheme of things, it’s not important. Boring maybe, but not important.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Friendly or not, it's annoying. Especially when they mention that they ask EVERY driver the same questions! My question is, why the fascination? Are we as drivers, really that interesting or are these PAX just far too easily entertained?


It's like The Honky Tonk man gets asked the same questions all the time...

1. what was it like wrestling The Ultimate Warrior
2. do you like Ricky Steamboat as a person
3. what is your cousin, Jerry "The King" Lawler like in real life
4. are the rumored circumstances surrounding the death of "Ravishing" Rick Rude really true

etc


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Was JFK really shot by a lone gunman, etc

I get ya.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ScubaMark said:


> I think it is simply people wanting to reach out and talk to others. Yes it may get tiresome, with the same questions but it's much like dealing with a 5 year old.
> 
> If it upsets you so much, maybe providing a service to the public and being exposed to them continually is not the right gig for some people.
> 
> For me, in the grand scheme of things, it's not important. Boring maybe, but not important.


Oh the gig suits me fine. Just as annoying though are other drivers telling me otherwise!



EpicSwoleness said:


> It's like The Honky Tonk man gets asked the same questions all the time...
> 
> 1. what was it like wrestling The Ultimate Warrior
> 2. do you like Ricky Steamboat as a person
> ...


Or where does he buy his clothes?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Lol. Bazinga. 
Not telling you your business. But it’s like ALL drivers continuing to complain about the PAX questions

ROFLMAO. I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> It's like The Honky Tonk man gets asked the same questions all the time...
> 
> 1. what was it like wrestling The Ultimate Warrior
> 2. do you like Ricky Steamboat as a person
> ...


You have an excellent point. People are just too predictable, I guess!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Which do you prefer?

That is a frequent question and our answers don’t seem to be important to Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Seems like a lot of drivers are just annoyed with life in general.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Try putting only $20, $50 and $100 bills.


Heh. 1s (for bulk) with a couple 5s and 10s showing. Uncanny how this trains pax to tip.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> (Crazy story)
> My lawyer advised me not to answer that question.
> 
> (Vomit)
> ...


LOL pure gold, gonna borrow these LOL



Dropking said:


> My 2nd most common question is 'I can tip on the app, right?


"Can I tip in the app" is code for "I'm not going to tip you"


----------

